# Handgun Hunting



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am thinking about purchasing a handgun for deer hunting.

I am leaning towards a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 454 casull.

I am very much a novice with handguns, can anyone share any wisdom.

thanks,
Kim


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know about that, but I do know where you could put it to good use in Indiana.

Parks seek volunteer hunters for deer herd reduction
--------------------------------------------------- 

One state nature preserve and 16 state parks will have controlled deer herd
reduction hunts on Nov. 14, 15, 28 and 29. 

Chain O'Lakes, Charlestown, Clifty Falls, Fort Harrison, Harmonie, Lincoln,
McCormick's Creek, Ouabache, Pokagon, Shades, Shakamak, Spring Mill,
Tippecanoe River, Turkey Run, Versailles and Whitewater Memorial state
parks, as well as Twin Swamps Nature Preserve, show signs of too many deer
and are slated for reductions.

Applications to participate in a deer herd reduction are available at state
park and state reservoir offices, or at: 
www.dnr.IN.gov

Properties holding a hunt will be closed to the public on the days of the
reduction. 


Park deer management history 
---------------------------------
The Indiana DNR first began to reduce the size of deer herds at state parks
in 1993 with a one-day reduction at Brown County State Park. An obvious
browse line had developed in the park, with deer feeding on vegetation from
the ground to as high as they could reach. 

In 1994, the Indiana General Assembly passed legislation mandating the
director of the DNR to order a hunt in a state park when a species of a wild
animal would damage the ecosystem of that park. 

Deer herd reductions have been conducted as needed at 20 of Indiana's 22
state parks since 1995. 

Over the years, with the assistance of Purdue University, DNR developed a
scientific measure of park damage caused by deer, and a formula to determine
a schedule for deer herd reductions. 

Data collected by DNR biologists and naturalists is used each year to
determine the need for a reduction in each park. Three parks that had
reductions last year will not be included this year and four parks, which
were not included last year, are included this year.

Volunteer hunter qualifications
--------------------------------
Each year the DNR asks for qualified volunteer hunters in Indiana to
participate in the herd reduction. To be eligible, an applicant must be an
Indiana resident, at least 18 years old on Nov. 14, and hold a valid
resident hunting license to take deer. DNR will choose the participants by a
random drawing from the pool of applicants. 

Hunters who have completed the Indiana Hunter Education Course will be given
preference to participate in the hunts. *Firearm hunt weapons are limited to
shotguns, muzzleloaders and handguns*. Two parks, Clifty Falls and Ft.
Harrison, will be limited to hunters using archery equipment. 

Hunters at the archery locations may submit either a hunter's education
course or bowhunter's education course certificate.

A mail-in request for an application will also be in the DNR's Indiana
Hunting and Trapping Guide, available later this summer in sporting goods
stores and DNR offices. Completed applications must be postmarked no later
than Sept. 6, 2005. Completed applications also may be hand-delivered to 402
W. Washington St., Room W264 in Indianapolis any business day until noon
(Indianapolis time), Friday, Sept. 9. 

Hunters with questions about the herd reduction application can call
317-232-4124.


Locations and number of hunters for each two-day reduction session: 
--------------------------------------------

-Chain O'Lakes State Park, 110
-Charlestown State Park, 80
-Clifty Falls State Park, 130(limited to archers)
-Ft. Harrison State Park, 200(limited to archers)
-Harmonie State Park, 170 
-Lincoln State Park, 80 
-McCormick's Creek State Park, 80
-Ouabache State Park, 50 
-Pokagon State Park, 60
-Shades State Park, 155 
-Shakamak State Park, 60
-Spring Mill State Park, 60
-Tippecanoe River State Park, 130 
-Turkey Run State Park, 100 
-Versailles State Park, 295
-Whitewater Memorial State Park, 85 
-Twin Swamps Nature Preserve, 30

---------------------
Media contact, 
Russ Grunden, 
317-234-0924
----------------------


----------



## clembo (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been using a ruger super redhawk 9.5 in barrell with 240 flatnose and i have never been wanting. ammo is cheaper and the recoil is a lot better to handle. 454 pressures are up around 60,000 psi and it isn`t a lot of fun also the ruger 480 is another fine caliber. buy a cheap extending monpod well worth the money. and a scope will help also just remember that a pistol has a much shorter barrell so holding a very tight sight picture is a must one of the hardest things i had to learn but once you figure it out no problem. you will be able to shoot further than with a shotgun and a lot easier to carry with the right holster. one more thing get some hearing protection i use a walker hearing aid because pistols are ear busters. regular ear plugs work but you can`t hear when you are walking take them out and when the deer come you won`t have time to put them in the head phones that allow you to hear and are amplified work well good luck and practice a lot


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Super Redhawk, have had it since it first came out. If your a novice, I would not suggest starting out w/ the .454, as it packs quite a punch. I have shot most of the big Handgun calibers .44Mag, .45-70 in both the BFG Revolver & TC Contender, alothough I ahvent shot the 500 S&W, but even the .45-70's dont have as much recaoil as the .454. I personally think a nice handgun to start big game hunting with is a Ruger Single Action Blackhawk in the .44 Mag. You can shoot 44 specials in it ,until you get comfortbale, then jump up to .44 Mag's, then of corse since it's a Ruger Frame you cna shoot HOT .44 Mag loads in it.

Ha--- I was typing my response at the same time!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just want to add, that handgun hunting is a blast! I think you'd enjoy it Kim. 

I have my .454 Scopped w/ a Burins 1.5-3 power scope & love it, if you get a big handgun, make sure you get a decent scope that will hold up under the pressure of the gun. Some people think red dots are the best anser, I dont mind them, but last year @ Downs Bait & tackle, I saw a .454 Taurus bend a Bushell Trophy reddot fomrt he pressure of the recoil.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the insight.

When I say that I am a novice to handguns, I should have said a novice to handgun hunting. I have shot a lot of handguns but nothing larger than 44 mag.

I am a big guy and have experienced no problems with heavy recoil in hunting rifles, but I realize a handgun and heavy recoil are two different types of felt recoil.

You guys have any ballistic information on the 480 ruger or 454 casull.

I use only Zeiss and Leupold scopes on my guns, I assume they make a quality handgun scope to stand up to the recoil.

Mellon, if it would be OK, I like to meet you some time and fire a couple rounds with your gun. I can think of no better way of understanding the recoil than to shoot one.

I've taken my share of deer with bows, shotguns, rifles, and muzzleloaders, just looking to change things up a bit.

thanks again,
Kim


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just last night Mellon and myself met and were talking about shooting the .454 and hunting. I also had the Ruger and just sold it not long ago. Depending on where you are hunting the 44 will be enough for Ohio hunting. I bought my 454 to hunt out west and for those longer shots. There is nothing better than having the "option" of what do i want to use to hunt with. lol Shotgun, recurve,compound,crossbow,handgun,rifle,smoke pole, geezzz lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish I was goign to the Deer Creek outing, I'd bring it there if they had a range. Sure your welcome to shoot it anytime.

I tell ya, also S&W has a new caliber I think it's a .460. What this is I think is a .454 Magnum. It is is the fastest handgun claiber ever made, it shoots the new .460 as well as the .454.


----------

